# Грыжи и стреляющая боль



## ТатьянаИ (11 Мар 2018)

Добрый день.
Посоветовали проконсультироваться сначала на форуме о дальнейших действиях.
61 год,рост 167, вес 100.
Два года как появилась боль или онемение проявляющееся как будто завязали веревку на ноге(голени).
По направления в августе сделали МРТ но к нейрохирургу так и не попала.

https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1182/view

 

В начале декабря 2017 при неудачном повороте начало стрелять в левую ягодицу.
Потом последовало обращение к неврологу и дневной стационар.



После этого были сделаны 20 процедур карипазима с эуфилином +магнитер+ СМТ но от них боли усиливались.
Параллельно были уколы мовалис(6 шт.) комбилипен , эльбона (курс).
Подсказали о вашем форуме и решила получить консультацию уже здесь , но т.к. мрт от августа старое, то сделала новое.

https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1184/view



Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2018)

@ТатьянаИ, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## dr.dreval (11 Мар 2018)

@ТатьянаИ, добрый вечер!
По новым снимкам есть повод обсуждать оперативное вмешательство. Дополнительно нужны функциональные рентгенограммы и очная консультация.


----------

